# IMpact with a crown vic going at 40 MPH?!?!



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Read the thread....look at the pictures...I say no way...

http://www.dslreports.com/forum/remark,18144603#18145746

Those are 5 mile an hour bumpers...there is no way in hell the guy got hit by a crown vic going 40 mph and he's at a stop....


----------



## HELPMe (Dec 17, 2004)

40mph would equal back brace for the guy in the suv. His trunk would be at his drivers side door. The cv would be in a million pieces. She probably hit him more like 15-20 rolling stop. Everyone loves to exaggerate when they are in a crash; 30 mph all of a sudden turns into 60mph blah, blah


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

I posted asking for a picture of the CV...stranger things have happened.


----------



## EXTRACOP (Dec 30, 2006)

I went to a vocational high school. I had 4 years of autobody in my opinion no faster than 10 mph judging by these pics. At 40 mph the vehicle crush zones would have collapsed to absorb the impact. The trunk would have been in the back seat! A full frame crown vic would have mangled this tin can.


----------



## Danman (Nov 21, 2006)

dcs2244 said:


> stranger things have happened.


indeed i had a dakota and this girl rear ended me going about 40, bc I had to stop fast because of a shit bag not looking when pulling out from dunken donughts and i was going about 40 45 and she had no skid marks my dakota looked fine.. nothing wrong just a few scraches and a little crack but her car was totaled to the drivers seat and almost killer her if she want driving a volvo. but you know dakotas they have like a iron bumper but still... and yes i have pics to back it up


----------



## EXTRACOP (Dec 30, 2006)

Danman said:


> indeed i had a dakota and this girl rear ended me going about 40, bc I had to stop fast because of a shit bag not looking when pulling out from dunken donughts and i was going about 40 45 and she had no skid marks my dakota looked fine.. nothing wrong just a few scraches and a little crack but her car was totaled to the drivers seat and almost killer her if she want driving a volvo. but you know dakotas they have like a iron bumper but still... and yes i have pics to back it up


There is a huge difference between the full frame on a Dakota and a unibody Highlander. Danman turn your accident around and think how much damage your truck would have done if it rear ended the volvo.


----------



## Danman (Nov 21, 2006)

lol true


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

No way that was 40 M.P.H with any car let alone a Vic.


----------

